# style of release



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

what style of release do you guys shoot? i recently switched from a wristwrap truball to a truball T-handle. it's gonna take some getting used to, but i think i'll be more accurate with it after i get more comfortable.

http://www.truball.com/Hunting.html
t-handle thumb is the one i'm shooting now


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

i shoot a scott wolf release and its pretty good. i don't think that i would like to switch to a back tension realease like you did if i was using it for hunting. i have had a one and used it for target archery and i didn't mind it but for hunting i like to have something that i can have on my wrist and ready with something like that you have to worry about dropping it not to mention it is harder to shoot.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

the one i'm shooting is not a back tension release though. the string is release by thumb pressure, not back tension. it is designed for hunting or target. if you look at it again you'll see what i mean. as for it being attached to your wrist...you can buy a wrist wrap that hooks on to it, or you can just clip the release to your string loop and let it hang on your bow. then it's always readily available.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

kase, I like the idea of that kind of release, where you can just hook it to your loop and be ready whenever for a shot. I've thought about trying one out, but I"ve been shooting a truball for bout 6 years and am scared to try something different 

although, never hurts to have a couple more extra releases!!!! I keep 1 in my pack, 1 in my bow case, and 1 handy in the pickup, cuz ya never know when/where you might need one!!!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i shoot a scott little goose. i dont have much experience with other releases, but i dont think i care. i love the scott.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

tator

i was the same way. i had been shooting that other truball for about 8 years...i too was scared to switch. this new one just feels more comfortable and solid when i'm anchored. its just gonna take a lot of arrows to get the trigger down. right now i usually throw one about every 10 to 15 arrows, which isn't too bad considering i just started shooting it. practice practice practice 

i keep a couple extra around too. one in my back pack for sure since that is always with me when i'm hunting and you never know when one is gonna break or malfunction. allen wrenches are also a must in the pack.


----------



## Zipr (Jan 28, 2007)

I tossed my release in the trash and went back to fingers - never breaks down and i never smack myself in the face when i need to scratch my nose or suppress a cough


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I use the ANSWER!

It is made to be a training release, but I got so used to it I decided to use it all the time. I just unscrew the set screw so I don't get caught pressing to hard, or fast. I just like the way the string pulls off of this release. I have tried others, but always go back to it.


----------

